# Puppy Mill Rescue



## vbaez (Jul 6, 2010)

Here are a few more pictures of the little girl that was rescued. She's already gained a few ounces, still under a pound. I'm gently brushing off the scabs from the flea bites (using a soft toothbrush), she loves the brushing. And she's constantly licking fingers looking for her Nutrical. We need a name so any ideas and suggestions will be very welcome. Thanks


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww she is so cute!!! I'm so glad you have found her, can't wait to see more pics of her


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

What an adorable teeny baby!!
I would call her Titch or peanut. lol x


----------



## Mason (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh she is gorgeous!!!! She deserves a beautiful name. Maybe something that means Princess like Amira???


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

i would call her annie as she has had a horrible start in life and will enjoy the rest of it x


----------



## Mason (Jun 7, 2010)

xxxangelxxx said:


> i would call her annie as she has had a horrible start in life and will enjoy the rest of it x


Awwww Orphan Annie! I like that! x


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ah shes beautiful
id call her tilly
tilly is an old irish slang word for small
my grandad used that word a lot when we were small


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

so tiny poor little sweetheart


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww! Glad to see things are looking up! I like Annie & Titch!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She's very cute!! Be sure you are working closely with your vet. She looks down in the pasterns to me, which means she is walking on the back of her pads in the front. This can straighten out, but make sure you are feeding her with the highest quality food you can for adequate growth. What are you feeding? She may need veterinary intervention at some point.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

soooooooooo adorable......... Mystical Lady or Sweetie are the first names that came to my mind when I first saw her.....


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

aww shes so tiny and so sweet.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## whittsgroogruxking (Jul 10, 2010)

Awh, she's so tiny! And I like Tilly


----------



## vbaez (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi, I like Amira, Annie and Tilly, this is probably gonna end in a vote at home. 
Brodysmom. We actually got her from the vet I volunteer for. His clinic took in most of the rescues. He put her on Eukanuba Small Breed until we get some Orijen he put on order. She's getting Nutrical, yogurt, and boiled chicken. He wants to stay away from chemicals since she's so tiny so he referred me to a Holistic vet for her skin. We'll see him this week. Advice and suggestions are very welcome, as I've never dealt with such a wee pup.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

She's so cute and tiny. Maybe you can call her Liberty because she has freedom from the puppy mill. Good luck with her.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

What a tiny little girl. Lucky too.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG she is soooooooo cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

So tiny and so adorable! Bless!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's so precious, I just love her. :love7:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

what a precious little life you are saving... may you be Blessed beyond measure


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

She is too cute! Thank goodness youre taking such good care of her. Ive always liked the name Ruby for a black and tan for some reason, some other names I liked when we got our girl (that my fiance shot down) were Lola, Layla, Zoey and Stella. I think Stella would be a good name for her too, she looks like she has a lot of spunk and personality! 
Let us know what name you decide and show us some more pics soon! 
ps welcome to the group!

edit: i left off "Piper", another name I really wanted for Miley that got voted out!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

vbaez said:


> Hi, I like Amira, Annie and Tilly, this is probably gonna end in a vote at home.
> Brodysmom. We actually got her from the vet I volunteer for. His clinic took in most of the rescues. He put her on Eukanuba Small Breed until we get some Orijen he put on order. She's getting Nutrical, yogurt, and boiled chicken. He wants to stay away from chemicals since she's so tiny so he referred me to a Holistic vet for her skin. We'll see him this week. Advice and suggestions are very welcome, as I've never dealt with such a wee pup.


That's great news! Orijen is a great food. Eukanuba - not so much. Glad you will be switching her over. I agree on no chemicals on such a tiny one. The fleas she had could have made her anemic, so I hope your vet is following up on that. A healthy diet should help. 

Perhaps it is just the way she is positioned in her pictures, but I'd definitely have the vet look at her legs and joints, especially in front. When I say 'down in the pasterns' it looks like she has extra laxity in the front wrist joint of the legs. She should be walking squarely on the feet/pads, and not back on her wrist joint. So just have your vet keep a close eye on that. She may need extra supplementation. Your holistic vet can guide you there.

Can't wait to hear what you name her! She is a cutie.


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I have never seen such a tiny thing! How old is she? I love the name Titch and Liberty (Libby for short). How about niña, or chiquita? I think something meaning small but mighty would be fitting.


----------



## vbaez (Jul 6, 2010)

So glad you pointed it out Brodysmom. I thought it was just me. When she was first bought in to the clinic she was in a box with about 7 or 8 other pups ranging in ages 5wks to 3 months. She was under the pile of scared, shivering pups and could hardly stand. When I took her back for a follow up two days later the vet said she was standing more on her foot, instead of on her wrist like the first day. Oh, her nails were very, very long so her little feet were sideways beacuse the nails would not let her toes touch the ground. The vet wants her a little stronger and walking on a carpeted surface to see if it was just malnutrition, long nails and never leaving a milk crate in her 8 weeks of life. I think she is much better, she runs without her back legs giving out anymore, but her little front paws are facing out. So I will get it looked at this week. I thought maybe it was a Chihuahua thing. Glad you noticed it. And so glad I joined the forum. Thank you all. More pictures soon.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Welcome!

Wow, what a tiny little girl...and so sweet! Thanks for giving her a home and the love she deserves!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

what a lucky girl that she had you to rescue her! She's adorable!


----------



## vbaez (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry took so long to reply. Internet company misunderstood my moving date and shut off everything, cable, phone, internet. Gave me time to pack though. Well, we named her {Little Orphan} Annie. The vet has her on Sulfamethoxazole-Tmp. Just .10ml twice daily. Said Annie has a horrible bacterial infection on her skin. She is now on Orijen. I have to give her a pea sized bit of Nutrical midday everyday. The puppy mill owner was able to get a temporary permit that she can keep four dogs. She wanted Annie back, said Annie is her foundation stock for Teacup Chihuahuas. I volunteer for my vet so I only pay for meds since they do lab work in house. I hate being dishonest but the office manager made out a bill for all of Annie's lab tests, skin scrapings, meds and 24 hour care. The 'breeder' was taken aback by the $450 and climbing bill and surrendered her. She's keeping Annie's papers. (Like I need them or care). Said I was real stupid if I spayed her. Just call me stupid. I feel guilty about the lies but when I see Annie's little bald butt chasing a cat toy, well, I feel a bit better. She's still only 15 ounces at almost 3 months. I couldn't believe such a tiny thing could have so many worms. Our only problem is the itching. I had to reschedule the Holistic Vet visit. It's a 3 hour drive and we've been having torrential rains on the island. She has lost a lot of hair and had really bad scabs. The vet said the meds would take a week or two to start clearing her skin from the inside out. What can I use to soothe her itchy, dry, flaky skin? Thanks for reading, I'll post pictures this week, I think I packed the camera cables.


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

She is so beautiful I love her!! I'm loving annie for her too!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I love the name Annie! She is so sweet!


----------



## Chico_Daisy_Michelle (Jul 21, 2010)

She is adorable! I wish you and her nothing but the best!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm glad to hear your dog is okay so far. I hope you post some new pictures soon.


Our Venus is a rescue too, but she was an adult. She had a lot of fleabites from the fleas that she had before she got to the shelter. She also had a lot of little bumps all over her skin and she continued to get bumps on her skin for a while after coming home. We rescued her a little over 2 months ago, and she still has some scabs that are off her skin, but still stuck in the hairs. 

I had tried an oatmeal shampoo and an oatmeal conditioner for 3 weeks, and they didn't help at all. I was very dissapointed so I bought Gold Medal Pets Medicated Shampoo for dogs. It's for all of the symptoms that you listed and more. It's a very light pearlescent blue shampoo with a white cap and a grey Schnauzer or a Great Dane on the bottle. I got it from Petsmart. It worked the first day that I used it to help soothe the bumps on her skin. They were no longer red and they seemed to shrink a few hours after shampooing. I used it every other day for 1 week and then I used it on her every 3 days. It also loosens dead skin and flakes so I'm still using it on her twice a week. Her fur and skin are very soft and smooth after that shampoo even though I don't use conditioner. She doesn't have a wet dog smell after that shampoo, and she stays smelling clean for a long time. I'll cut her shampoos to once a week after this week.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

She is so sweet. Glad to hear she is gaining weight and doing well. How did you rescue her? Congrats.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Aww... Annie is adorable... & tiny. I love her name.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh sooo tiny! I just want to pick her up and cuddle her!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She is just a little doll, I love the name annie. I hope all goes well with her she is so lucky to have you.


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

i would have lied too and lies like that doesnt count as being naughty, people like that do not deserve animals. annie is very lucky to have you and im so glad she has found her forever home. have you tried tea tree oil, my aunts dog was bald and she used this and it worked wonders, my mum uses it for everything, hope all goes well x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She is just beautiful. She reminds me so much of my Leila.
 I love her and can't wait for more pics. Good Luck with her!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i never thought i'd condone lying but good on you! 
i'd have done the same thing in your circumstance (and more) to stop that disgusting puppy mill woman from getting Annie back.
Annie is adorable and i hope with all my heart that she becomes strong and healthy 

as for the poor little doll's itchy, sore skin, try this :-

take a handful of milled, raw oatmeal, a teaspoon of dried chamomile (the chamomile tea will do - just make sure it doesn't have regular tea leaves in it) and mix it with a spoonful of honey. place the mix inside a piece of cloth and tie it into a bundle. 
when you run a bowl/bath for Annie, soak and swirl the bundle in the water for a few minutes and bathe as normal. 
no need to rinse off and the honey will not make her sticky. the oatmeal is very good for sore and sensitive skin, the honey is wonderful for helping heal sores and itchy skin and the chamomile is soothing. 
i make a whole heap of these in one go as they store well in an airtight box and i use them for my own baths as i have sensitive skin, eczema and contact dermatitis.

can't wait to see more pics of little Annie


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh what a little angel ... So pleased she is safe with you xxx


----------



## vbaez (Jul 6, 2010)

Ember; Thanks, I have fresh chamomile that I dry for tea, I have fresh honey all I need is the oatmeal as all I can find in the pantry is instant. I'm going to use that mix starting today. It's natural and sounds so soothing.
Qtchi; I found the shampoo at the website I order my Boxer's toys from, it should be here in about a week. I think I used it before, when I lived in Chicago and was a fixture at Petsmart, on my white Boxer who has very sensitive skin.
Tricializ; Annie was part of a puppy mill that was closed down by the Department of Agriculture here in Puerto Rico where I'm staying temporarily. The group was bought into the clinic that I volunteer at, I've done rescue with Boxers, I have three of my own so the office manager called me in to help out and Annie was in a milk crate under a bunch of other pups. She got here name here on the Chihuahua forum. And is going back to Chicago with us a month or so.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

God Bless you for saving her...she is lovely and it warms my heart to see she is gonna have a good life with you.


----------

